# 1999 EX - BB Italian or English?



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

I understand that Merckx frames are typically Italian BB's. But what about a 1999 EX, made at Litespeed right here in the US of A. Is this Italian like other Merckx's, or English like the other bikes made in the same factory?

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

happy fun ball said:


> I understand that Merckx frames are typically Italian BB's. But what about a 1999 EX, made at Litespeed right here in the US of A. Is this Italian like other Merckx's, or English like the other bikes made in the same factory?
> 
> Many thanks.


Italian.

My AX is Italian.


----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

Grazie!


----------

